# Game of Thrones Theme - Need Ideas



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi All,

It's been so long since I have been on here all the new stuff is overwhelming. So rather than spend hours trying to find what I am looking for I thought that it might be easier to come to the experts first. My kids have decided on a Game of Thrones theme this year. I can't imagine I am the first. So for any of you that have had a GoT party - I could use decor ideas, recipes, etc. ANYTHING. 

*Here is what I know so far:*

1. There must be an Iron Throne (I'll go beg on prop thread unless someone has a link)
2. My 7 year old daughter will be the Mother of Dragons (I'll go beg on costume thread unless someone has a link)
3. My 3 year old wants to be one of her dragons. (Need a killer costume for that)
4. Going to have 3 sections. 


Section 1. The Throne Room.
Section 2. Where ever they have the feasts
Section 3. Outside will be the Dothraki Camp with the influence of the new look of the Khaleesi.
5. I would like to build upon the Mother of Dragon theme and make some of the dragon eggs as props. 
6. We always modify a kids pull wagon to drag the kids loot and dad's beer. I thought it would be cool to make into the crate that she carries the dragons around in. Maybe include the treasure box where she keeps some of her eggs with candles. 
7. I have absolutely no recipe ideas. I'm not serving horse meat. Beef Jerky a possibility though. 
8. Most importantly I am not afraid to go big. So if you have awesome ideas. Let the blood flow. 

The idea is not only to have this theme a party but to tie this into the actual trick of treat night. For that night I am thinking we can set up the Dothraki camp in the front yard and when they walk around to the front of the house I can play Queen Regent and sit on the Throne and hand out candy. Unfortunately I have girls 3 yr to 20 but not a single boy. Although one does do cosplay....maybe she will be King Joffrey for me. For the moment that is all I have come up with. But I know how things work here - one idea begets another and next thing you know - you are throwing the party of the year. loi

*Any help would be greatly appreciated!*


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

madammorrible said:


> and when they walk around to the front of the house I can play Queen Regent and sit on the Throne and hand out candy.


Here's an interesting tidbit re: how G.R.R. Martin himself had always envisioned the Iron Throne. A wildly impractical design, I suppose, but certainly an imposing structure: http://io9.com/george-r-r-martin-this-is-what-the-iron-throne-really-721293015

If you scroll down into the comments on there, you'll see that someone replicated the basic design of HBO's Iron Throne using pool noodles.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

This theme is ripe with ideas! There are so many things you can do!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been hosting Game of Thrones Dinner Party's for the past 3 years - Feel free too look at my album i uploaded on here -
Look over the food pictures - if you want any recipe - just ask! I Share 

GREAT THEME BTW!


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

For food, I would go with medieval themed stuff like chicken drumsticks, lots of meats like ham, sausages, bread, pies, grapes, cheeses... quite basic food but really hearty! And they drink a ton of wine in the books - you could do a non-alcoholic version for the kids and a watered version (seriously, it's a legit way of serving wine) for the adults.


I was so close to doing a GoT theme haha, decided I didn't have the budget to do it justice this year though  you could make banners for the different houses to hang on the walls, or if you're having people round, have an actual craft area where they can make their own banner...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I made a dragons egg out of salt dough, just wad up a large egg shape of aluminum foil then apply a thin layer of salt dough followed by the actual scales. To make the scales I made small balls of salt dough, flattened them and shaped with a point on one end...bake till dry and paint. U can get the recipe offline...super easy and cheap. Here's a link to one of my pics. http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...picture123901-dragon-egg-made-salt-dough.html


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

For only $30,000 you can buy a life size replica.









Just kidding. Lots of stuff on YouTube for Game of Thrones props plus plenty can be found Google - ing. 

I think if you bought an old squarish chair with arms, you could do a few things. You could make "swords" out of card stock paper and paper-mache them on. Or if you could find enough of them, plastic swords from a dollar store would work. You could also just buy a plain fabric chair cover and stamp a sword design over and over the fabric. One benefit of this is it would be easy to store! If this is a one time deal, then not a worry for storage. Remember - Winter is coming ...


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Or you could take the easier route to making a Throne seat ...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

For the Khaleesi part do you have a way to set up a tent like she has in S3? with the flaps open and decorate with the nice fabrics she has now ( brighter colors with gold threads ect) and have the trunk with the 3 eggs ( there are many tutorials on building those all different degrees of difficulty) I love the idea of having the wagon as the dragon crate, Khaleesi has gold ect. now too, so you could have trunks of gold and goblets and beads ect. that the dothraki "aquired". Are your kids too young for heads on spikes? cause I would have a few heads on spikes in some area ( throne room maybe) I like the idea someone else mentioned with the banners of the house sigils or at least the one you are most aligned with...I"m a stark girl myself. You could put up the fake stone walls on your walls for the throne room and or the "feast room" with large floor candelabras with the large PVC drip candles. 

Man I need to think a minute on this. I am seriously GOT obsesses , almost if not as much as Halloween so I should be able to crank it out but it all seems so hard and too much of a grand scale.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

For food , assuming you want party food and not a dinner type food ( if that makes sense lol) Instead of big chicken legs , you could have the drummies and wings. a cheese plate with different meats ham, salami , turkey. or meatballs in BBQ sauce. Lemon cakes for Sansa.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

If you are allowing adult drinking you could not only serve beer and wine but made up mixed drinks like Dragon Fire, Milk of the Poppy, Essence of Nightshade, Beyond the Wall, the Kingslayer or you could name certain food similar names


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Not sure how to build the throne but you could get one of the plastic lawn chairs (maybe http://pinterest.com/pin/393290979929635433/ ) then take a bunch of the cheap play swords found at party stores and glue/arrange them on the back and sides then spray paint the whole thing?? maybe would work.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

PoCoHauntGal said:


> For only $30,000 you can buy a life size replica.
> 
> View attachment 160611
> 
> ...




By the way, tonight I was at my local Dollarama store and I noticed in the toy section, they had these hard vinyl dinosaurs, about 10" high. I think they were supposed to be Tyrannosaurus's. With their pose and faces, they could easily be made into dragons. Just add some wings, some more scales and add to their tails.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW! I am overwhelmed at the amount of replies. I am so excited to see all the brilliant work you guys have done. I will be going over it all this weekend and I am so excited to start planning it all out!

Thank you again to each of you for taking the time to help out the Realm. I spend an awful lot of time on twitter so if any of you are on there my handle is under my signature.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Celipops, I just checked out your Game of Thrones album and the food you served looks fabulous! And really appropriate to the theme. You must be a really good cook!!! I also looked at your other albums and my eyes kept going straight to the food! Wow! You know how to entertain!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

If I had such a themed dinner the food would have to be CGI*
*Couldn't Get Instructions"


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I love the colors of this room/tent .....http://pinterest.com/pin/393290979929516818/ I see a feast room looking like this...well a grander table of course. Dollar tree sells "silver" trays in different shapes and sizes. goblets for people to drink out of would be cool , since it would be hard to get several of the horn stein things they drink out of . if you send invitations you could get the cheap crows and roll the invites into a scroll and attach to the birds leg. or since that would be hard to mail, you could roll them into scrolls and wax seal them with your own sigil or a crown stamp .


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Great play on words, or man that guy is really constipated! 


PoCoHauntGal said:


> Or you could take the easier route to making a Throne seat ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 160614


----------

